# how to remove incorrect reference document from ACS portal



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

My ACS assessment recently expired so I am planning to apply again. I used the "link existing assessment" link on their website instead of the "apply for new assessment" (_as advised by them as well on the site_). On the work experience page, i mistakenly uploaded a wrong document and SAVED the form but DID NOT submit yet.

Now i can see an irrelevant document added under the company name references but there is no option to remove it. What should i do ?

I have also attached the screenshot with this thread.


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

anyone help ?


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

You can simple add the latest document and can write to the case officer for not considering that document.


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

I also sent the same question to ACS and am waiting for their reply.


----------



## Andology (Jun 21, 2015)

verynewuser said:


> My ACS assessment recently expired so I am planning to apply again. I used the "link existing assessment" link on their website instead of the "apply for new assessment" (_as advised by them as well on the site_). On the work experience page, i mistakenly uploaded a wrong document and SAVED the form but DID NOT submit yet.
> 
> Now i can see an irrelevant document added under the company name references but there is no option to remove it. What should i do ?
> 
> I have also attached the screenshot with this thread.


Is this document from your previous ACS application? If it has incorrect information, then you are in big trouble as DIBP is very serious about fraud and misrepresentation. You cannot just delete or remove a wrong document from your previous application.


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

Andology said:


> Is this document from your previous ACS application? If it has incorrect information, then you are in big trouble as DIBP is very serious about fraud and misrepresentation. You cannot just delete or remove a wrong document from your previous application.


No. The highlighted document which I want to remove is NOT from my previous application. The one at the above with name "Reference.pdf" is from my previous application and the one at the bottom of the list with name "Reference.pdf" is what I want to attach in my new application. But the highlighted one was mistakenly attached and saved, though not submitted yet.


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

ACS' reply to my same query:

_You will not be able to delete any previous documentation as this is kept on record.

Simply upload any updated documents into the already created fields.

*DO NOT* create duplicate fields.

We will be able to see the updated documents based on the date uploaded._


----------



## shreearchie (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi All,

I am having a similar problem. I got my ACS done 2.5 yrs ago but at that time I was working in my previous company and got the declaration from my colleague. No i have got the jobs roles and responsibilities on the company letter head since I left the company.
I am also unable to remove the document.Should I create a new application all together ?


----------



## NewIndis (Dec 3, 2018)

shreearchie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am having a similar problem. I got my ACS done 2.5 yrs ago but at that time I was working in my previous company and got the declaration from my colleague. No i have got the jobs roles and responsibilities on the company letter head since I left the company.
> I am also unable to remove the document.Should I create a new application all together ?


Hi, i am in similar situation. I hv submitted stst dec with wrong job title durinb previous assessment. I want to do acs reassessment again to get rid of any complications. Can i create new account and start acs process again Becsuse old account doesnt allow to delete existing documentation.?wat are the options tht i hv?can sdomeone pls suggest?


----------

